# where are the gingerbread themes?



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

where are the EH09 themes at...is anyone gonna learn to do this or do i have to do my ROM and themes for it...come on people...pick it up!!!

only so many hours in the day, and i cant do it all here!!!


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

keep questions in the general section and theme releases/apps in the theme/apps section. moved.


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

the reality is that 1) id say 2-1 people on the i500 are using mtd vs tw
2) the communities are *maybe* half the size they were...say in march (bolt defections, and then the missed call verizon trade in lol) and will soon loose a few more to the prime/vigor
those 2 aside
3) there arent many themers left...off the top of my head when thinking of the 10 most active touchwiz themers since the phone launched: bendbowden, gone; thefunkbot, mia (was theming aosp before that), hitman dreams, gone; kenesis, mia/gone; gunnermike; still has a fascinate...doesnt work on it; nitroglycerine (same); retrokid, left a longtime ago; andmer, doesnt theme anymore does roms; thatdudebutch, gone; grainosand,gone; jspidah, mia; sunder74,gone; frost, long gone; goldenstorm, long gone;

notta (on xda) is currently the only person releasing eh09 themes afaik

personally i was sans fascinate for awhile and dont theme nearly as much as i used to (mostly roms)...so while i will do a theme (or 2) for resurrection at some point...its a lot to juggle (2 inc2 roms, plus numerous mods and 2 themes for it....1 fascinate rom and probably a 2nd one as well)

just the price of being on a year old phone :/


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

"nitsuj17 said:


> just the price of being on a year old phone :/


Well said.


----------



## add144 (Jun 12, 2011)

Tator, I'll provide you sexual favors. Does that count for anything?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

"add144 said:


> Tator, I'll provide you sexual favors. Does that count for anything?


From what I've heard...very little


----------



## SRGaudio (Aug 19, 2011)

akellar said:


> From what I've heard...very little


Yeah, Tator is a slut anyway...


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

On a serious note, some of the delay may be because there seems to be an update to these ROM's almost daily and trying to keep a theme up to date with that would be a royal pita. The other being the obvious fact that there just aren't that many people around anymore.


----------

